# Sailing Spirits



## Nellie (Sep 7, 2016)

I wandered into the cellar
wondering what white wines the seller
would be willing to place on sale
for when I am ready to set sail
out on that enormous open sea,
I may need some comforting, you see.

We climbed stairs to the champagne loft
with curious stares I felt aloft,
then I spotted White Zinfadel where
something looked like tall glassware,
so after much thought, I settled for
an exquisite Zinfadel on aisle four. 

Willingly, we wait to sail away
suddenly dead weight got in our way,
the leech of the sail is a tell-tale
that this ship has no master tail,
oh well, I'll wait with patience and won't whine
and like all patients, I'll sip my wine.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Sep 7, 2016)

What a vivid picture! I love it


----------



## Nellie (Sep 8, 2016)

I was hoping to paint a glaring picture, so I'm thrilled you like it! Thanks!


----------



## SilverMoon (Sep 8, 2016)

Cindy- loving the very clever play on words. Packed in some awesome alliterations. All so vivid like Pidgeon said.

One artful last stanza so befitting the humor here



> Willingly, we wait to sail away
> suddenly dead weight got in our way,
> the leech of the sail is a tell-tale
> and this ship has no master tail,
> ...



And I will drink to that! :champagne:


----------



## Nellie (Sep 8, 2016)

SilverMoon said:


> Cindy- loving the very clever play on words. Packed in some awesome alliterations. All so vivid like Pidgeon said.
> And I will drink to that! :champagne:



Thanks for reading and commenting. Cheers!!


----------



## SilverMoon (Sep 8, 2016)

I just logged back in because I forgot the PS - I think this is one of your best!

A bit tired tonight. Re-reading what I quoted. Actually, rather sad but I did find humour in this, coming from a personal place.



> oh well, I wait with patience and not whine
> and like all patients, I'll sip my wine.


----------



## Nellie (Sep 10, 2016)

SilverMoon said:


> I just logged back in because I forgot the PS - I think this is one of your best!
> 
> A bit tired tonight. Re-reading what I quoted. Actually, rather sad but I did find humour in this, coming from a personal place.




What did you find rather sad? It wasn't meant to be.


----------



## SilverMoon (Sep 10, 2016)

Before I answer your question, I love this play on words (so many running through the poem which "is" deep)



> oh well, I'll wait with patience and won't whine
> and like all patients, I'll sip my wine.



"and like all patients, I'll sip my wine" - I found this to be a kind of a clipped, sardonic humor. Just thinking how when I've felt out of my mind (like a patient) I'd go for the wine - but without patience!


----------



## Nellie (Sep 10, 2016)

SilverMoon said:


> Before I answer your question, I love this play on words (so many running through the poem which "is" deep)
> 
> 
> 
> "and like all patients, I'll sip my wine" - I found this to be a kind of a clipped, sardonic humor. Just thinking how when I've felt out of my mind (like a patient) I'd go for the wine - but without patience!




OK. Now I understand. 

It was meant to be a play on words. Words are so fun, aren't they? Glad you got it.


----------



## kaminoshiyo (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah, at first I thought the last two lines were sad too, but then I reread it. I guess it's all in how you approach it...

Either way, it was a fun and mellow read. Nice.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 10, 2016)

Excellent clincher at the end there, Nellie. 

You made your rhymes sing. Good work.


----------



## Nellie (Sep 11, 2016)

kaminoshiyo said:


> Yeah, at first I thought the last two lines were sad too, but then I reread it. I guess it's all in how you approach it...
> 
> Either way, it was a fun and mellow read. Nice.



Thank-you. I think it is all in how one approaches it. I could re-word it to make it not read so sad.


----------



## Nellie (Sep 11, 2016)

danielstj said:


> Excellent clincher at the end there, Nellie.
> 
> You made your rhymes sing. Good work.



:congratulatory: Happy you like the end. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 14, 2016)

Nellie, I am NOT whining about the Ohh sooo clevvver word play... words are such fabulous fun.. like working an intriguing puzzle... It is always a pleasure to read your work.. thank you...


----------

